# Credit Card Rewards



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello everyone, first post for me however I've been reading many past threads in the forum, so many thanks for the info I've read through.

Can anyone recommend a good credit card with a loyalty programme? Air miles, cash back etc...

Regards
Harry


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Compare Credit Cards, Personal Finance, Loans, Insurance, RakBank Loans in Dubai, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait- Souqalmal.com


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Harry,

For cash back I would recommend Emirates NBD and RAK Bank and for reward points ADCB.


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

emirates islamic for skywards.


----------

